# Go Shopping for a Husband



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

THE HUSBAND STORE 

A store that sells new husbands has just opened in 
New York City, where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates. 

You may visit the store ONLY ONCE! There are six floors and the 
attributes of the men increase as the shopper ascends the flights. 

There is, however, a catch: you may choose any man from a particular floor, or you may choose to go up a floor, but you 
cannot go back down except to exit the building! 

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. 

On the first floor the sign on the door reads: 

Floor 1 - These men have jobs. 

The second floor sign reads: 

Floor 2 - These men have jobs and love kids. 

The third floor sign reads: 

Floor 3 - These men have jobs, love kids, and are extremely good 
looking. 

"Wow," she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going. 

She goes to the fourth floor and sign reads: 

Floor 4 - These men have jobs, love kids, are 
drop-dead good looking and help with the housework. "Oh, mercy me!" she exclaims, "I can hardly stand it!" 

Still, she goes to the fifth floor and sign reads: 

Floor 5 - These men have jobs, love kids, are drop-dead gorgeous, help with the housework, and have a strong romantic streak. She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor and the sign reads: 

Floor 6 - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. 
There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. 

Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store ! 





THE WIFE STORE 

A new wives store opened across the street. 

The first floor has women that love sex. 

The second floor has women that love sex and have money. 



The third through sixth floors have never been 
visited.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Mike ....really enjoyed the wives store, are we that predictable.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


So good, you should put it on twice Mike :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> So good, you should put it on twice Mike :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol:
> 
> MHS...Rob


Hi Rob

I had wondered why you put that bit in your reply and I have just noticed why you said it....A duplicate post (now removed) I am now wondering just how my post became duplicated.....it may be down to my memory.....

Remembering something first time is now as good as an orgasm as far as I am concerned!

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't knock a bad memory. That's why goldfish are happy.

Oh!! That's a nice castle!
...
...
Oh!! That's a nice castle!
...
...
Oh!! That's a nice castle!


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

If you can get part exchages on the men on the fifth floor, I want to go. Now!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Spykal wrote:


> Remembering something first time is now as good as an orgasm as far as I am concerned!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave, that is very clever and very funny.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Crazylady, you might as well concede to the fact that the 5th floor have sold out I'm afraid...there's always drummer :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Rob, If they've sold out on the fifth floor, I'm willing to try for a new hubby floor by floor 'till I get one. There must be better than the one I've got. As for Drummer, I'll forgo that offer. He's almost as bad as the one I've got. Thanks anyway.


----------

